# New New New



## zKnOcK0uTz (Apr 16, 2009)

Wat up Rollitup.org.. Im new to this site and im tryin to get my posts up. I dont think i have the time and resources to start growing marijuana at this time but i would like to learn as much about this herb as possible. Here is some information about me. After my father passed away in 2002 i began playing MMORPG games for entertainment. I was so self absorbed and focused on these online games that i really didnt take a look into what the real world was like. It was after i graduated from highschool (6 years later) that i was forced to weave myself into the economy. After meeting new friends and having a completely unbiased lifestyle i quickly came to realize that marijuana was one of the most influential factors that helped me continue living a good life. After much learning and meeting new friends i quickly learned proper weed ediquet and was able to roll my own blunts (and pearl them ). I met a really good friend who helped me learn fast and i helped him get out of the traps of cocaine dealing. The bond we created was filled with morality and trustworthyness. As the days passed, i eventually was caught up with my first weed charge. Currently i am enrolled in drugs classes, which i think is a radical way to deal with peaceful marijuana smoking, but i know ill be fine... lol.. Anyways After that charge and reading the rediculous health department pamphlets i decided to dedicate my life in educating the general public about marijuana consumption. Currently i have a basic knowledge of this herb, but i want to expand my knowledge. After seeing Immortal Technique's website, i found this site and i hope that it can help me find and follow my true dream of harvesting hemp and marijuana.


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## zKnOcK0uTz (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea lol thanks, this is my outlet since im not allowed to smoke right now... No car and no phone


----------

